# Electrical Distribution Technician Cap Badge



## Thpowell (17 Feb 2016)

Hey just wondering what cap badge I need to get as a ED Tech, i'm COTing from the navy to Airforce and I don't know if it is the CME Cap badge or the Airforce general cap badge.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (17 Feb 2016)

Thpowell said:
			
		

> Hey just wondering what cap badge I need to get as a ED Tech, i'm COTing from the navy to Airforce and I don't know if it is the CME Cap badge or the Airforce general cap badge.



AFAIK you will wear the Engineer Cap Badge....


----------



## McG (17 Feb 2016)

Construction trades wear the CME capbadge.


----------

